# Riding with Muck Boots?



## zacht

First off let me start by saying I have enjoyed reading this forum for a while, but decided to join because I have a question to ask. I enjoy trail riding around my house and there is often a lot of areas where I like to tie up the horse and explore for just a bit. The problem is that most of these areas stay relatively muddy and end up ruining my leather boots. I was looking at getting myself some new boots that I could ride in as well as walk/work in the mud with. I found these muck boots for sale online, but I have no experience with shoes of this material. My only question is with boots like these (without laces), will they flop around when you're up on a horse? I'd really appreciate input from those who have worn boots of this material or similar, but all input is greatly appreciated. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Amlalriiee

If they're too lose and you're not using stirrups they may flop around, but if they fit right or if they're in your stirrups it shouldn't be a big deal? I usually ride in sneakers...they make riding sneakers now too. Another option would be a rubber/synthetic riding boot.


----------



## SailorGriz

Welcome aboard, Zacht! My wife and I wear similar boots around the farm. She rides in hers regularly in the winter. I've ridden in mine a few times but find my feet get cold in the stirrups in them. 

Neither of us has ever had a problem, that I know of. Hers fit pretty close to the foot/calf, mine are a lot looser. I'd have trouble with mine without stirrups--I suspect they'd fall right off. Hers would not.


----------



## apachiedragon

It does depend on how well fitted they are. You might be better served to find something that laces up and is waterproof if you will be doing a lot of up and down. You do want to watch the tread. Some of those muck boots can have pretty deep tread, which makes your foot not release well from the stirrup in an emergency. I would also imagine something like this would work well for both riding and working. Cabela's: Cabela's Professional Outdoor™ Footwear Insulated 10" Zip Pull-On Boots
Cabela's has a wide variety of waterproof boots, in lots of different styles. I have some really nice insulated waterproof hiking boots that I ride in and work in a lot in the winter. I save my leather paddock boots for fairer weather.


SailorGriz, I have also ridden in these and can guarantee your feet wouldn't get cold. They are insulated down to -40. But they are too big for my little English stirrups, I only wear them if I will be in my trail saddle.
SIZE 13 Ranger Mens Winnepeg Boots A232


----------



## AQHA13

Welcome to the forum! 
I ride muck boots quite often, however mine look like the ones below. Mine are a little big so that I can wear a large pair of socks in the winter; they are much warmer than my leather paddock boots, as you can imagine!  I can't afford a pair of mountain horse winter boots, but these do fine. I haven't had them flop around. I personally think that they are pretty comfy to ride in.


----------



## SailorGriz

Thanks Dragon. My feet are shaped kind of funny and very few slip on boots will work for me. I spent a long time finding farm boots that are easy to put on and take off. 

If it gets really cold I have an assortment of cold weather boots--most from Cabela's, of course! I used to ATV in Wisconsin and warm boots were a must! One pair of pack boots is rated to -150 if the heat packs are put into the built in pocket for them. I would NOT have wanted to be the one testing them at -150! ;-)


----------



## Nokota

The company Muck Boot now carries a line of riding boots as well. Same setup of Neoprene. They are called the Brit Colt. Both wife and daughter have a pair. They fit snug and are warm as can be according to my wife. go up to just below the knee like a leather english riding boot.

AGHA13, My wife has a pair of used Rocky Mountain riding boots for sale. I can check the size if you are interested.


----------



## AQHA13

That's okay, winter is almost over here.  I am saving my money for a new saddle too. Thanks though!


----------



## ridesapaintedpony

I ride in these, especially in the spring


----------



## phantomhorse13

i too ride in muck boots during the winter. i have pretty wide ankles, so have never had an issue with them wanting to fall off when bareback. be aware of how wide your stirrups are, if you do use a saddle when riding. i use the oversize trail stirrups, so the boots have plenty of clearance.


----------



## spookychick13

ridesapaintedpony said:


> I ride in these, especially in the spring


Those are adorable! Where did you find them?


----------



## ridesapaintedpony

Hatley Store: Women's Apparel - Rain Gear - Rain Boots


----------



## Sarahandlola

I have the same type of boots but they are white with black spots XD

Normal wellies with a heel should do.


----------



## spence

i see muck boots and i think muck boot brand... they've got the "riding" boots, i will probably try a set of them next but couldn't afford the extra bucks with the pair i've got. the chore boots are a bit big for stirrups, i had to fight them into the stirrups on my old heiser saddle, and i logged a lot of winter hours on that saddle a couple winters ago.

the riding boots are supposed to be a fair bit slimmer and yet still about as warm as the chore or industrial boots. and if you get much cold, they're worth the 80 to 100 bucks. best winter investment i EVER made...


----------



## Mingiz

I have ridden in my muck boots but didn't really like it. I found that they were almost to big for the endurence stirrups and when you go to dismount they don't slide out of the stirrup like a leather boot would. I love my mucks I have the tall boot and the slip on shoes. Worth every penny I spent on them.


----------



## CiscoKidd

Hi,

I have the "brit colt" riding boot from Muck Boot Company. I absolutely love them! They keep my feet very warm, and riding with them is great. Highly recommend them! they are worth the extra bucks.


----------



## wild_spot

I have the Ariat Mubuster Tall which are made for riding. I've only ridden in them once so far but really liked them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile

Love my muck boots. Yes, I ride in them , especially in the spring. They do have a bit of a heel and my stirrups are trail stirrups so they fit fine.


----------

